# Cleaning house...



## tnv (Aug 19, 2005)

Tyme to clean house, again.  Don't need it?  Remove it.  Need it?  Hide it.  Wires popping out all over the place?  Reroute them.  Visible from the top?  polish it.  This is the latest house cleaning.  What do you think?  tnv


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 19, 2005)

lol i cant work with my desk durty  nice ninja turtle


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 20, 2005)

nice monitor   um i have a question how much did all that moding on your sys cost ~ and what are the specs thnx


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 20, 2005)

I still want to see behind the motherboard of that sucker.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 20, 2005)

Lol...do you have a thing with the backs of computers? 

Was the inside of the case painted?

-Dan


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 20, 2005)

What case is that?


----------



## tnv (Aug 20, 2005)

Solaris17 and others: Flower 201-b case
Abit IC7g-max 2
P4/3.2 (heavy o/c'd)
2xw/d Raptor 74GB Hard Drives
2x1gig ram (o/c'd)
Ati 9800pro/256 (o/c'd of course)
XP90 cooler for the cpu
some other stuff.
and:
super pi...
1 Meg Tabulation  	
44 seconds

2 Meg Tabulation
1 Minutes 32 seconds

4 Meg Tabulation 	
3 Minutes 37 seconds


 PCMark2004... 4420


4-4-4-12 timing using a 3:4 memory, generic ram (ddr 400, o/c'd)

The case came simi-flat black.  It's aluminum, so I had it chemically striped and hard anodized satin black inside and out.  Also had them do the removable side panels and the 4 1/4 enclosure, though it's no longer there.  Total cost was something under $800.00 for everything including all hardware, plus tyme.  I not finished with the back, so I'm not showing it yet.  tnv


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 21, 2005)

thnx and compliments on the sweet sys ...oh btw how can u get pi to calculate on ur comp i whant to......


----------



## tnv (Aug 21, 2005)

*Pi?*

I not sure I understand the question.  Just type in "super pi" on google and download the program.  Select 1 mil. and run.  As to how I get it on mine...the same way...select 1 mil. and run.  Or select a higher number of solutions.  It does all the work.  Did this answer the question?


----------



## tnv (Aug 21, 2005)

*super pi site*

Here's the site to download the program.  It will solve pi (3.14...) and give you the tyme it took to do it in.  I use this as a reference whenever I make any changes in/on the computer.  And if you're into overclocking...this is a great way to see just what the changes are accomplishing.  DDR vrs. SDR ram...borrows a friends and see if it is worth investing in...did your tymes drop?  Changed your FSB from 800 to 1 gig+?  Now how quickly can you run 1 mil?  However, this won't stress the system if you looking to cheque for stability...this only tests absolute speed, so you have a common point to compare your computer to other computers.  No matter how olde or new, fast or slow or even Apple vrs. Windows...they all solve for pi the same way...so this is a valid test to compare everyones comp.  A warning though, if I may.  MOST sysytems (including many upper end systems with fast cpu's) will post tymes in the mid-lower 50's.  In order to get into the upper-mid 40's, you need to tune your sysytem rather carefully.  Just having a fast cpu or a lot of ram won't make fast tymes.  Here's where the bios and/or tuning programs come into to play.  The good news is that most of the changes for lower tymes comes from free mods.  Fsb and changing multipliers are a good start.  Also overclocking your ram helps a lot.  And if you do overclock your ram or change the voltage...be sure to get quality heat spreaders first.  You can cook your ram very quickly.  The worst that happens if you o/c your cpu is it won't load.  And when posting your Super Pi tymes, always post both your starting and modded tymes, so others can see what progress you've made.  The two best boards (in this person's opinion) are made by ASUS or ABIT.  Here's the site to download Super Pi:

http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/benchmarks/super_pi/

tnv


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 21, 2005)

ya it did thanks


----------



## AMDCam (Aug 21, 2005)

tnv, awesome, awesome, awesome. I wish I could figure out how to tuck my wires away, dang. It's so clean looking, I mean you could put a name on the front and people will think a company built it. The sad thing is though, companies don't even tuck cables away as neatly as that. I think I'm gonna go with some neon or uv cable wraps. It takes a while but it's gotta be easier.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 22, 2005)

32 million digits o pi in.... 1h,50m,08sec


----------



## tnv (Aug 22, 2005)

*Solaris17*

I take my hat off to you....you are a VERY patient person.  What's your 1 mil?  tnv


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 22, 2005)

2m 5sec


----------



## Tenacious (Aug 23, 2005)

very nice clean case, i like the wires trailing behind desk tho, still no cause for concern  I just scanned through thread, but didnt see you answer if the inside of case was painted?

Update:

Sorry just looked closer, already answered , very nice job but too expensive on a flower case i think.


----------



## tnv (Aug 23, 2005)

*re:  Tenacious...too expensive for a flower case*

As is oft said..."it's not the destination that's important, but rather the journey and the people you meet along lyfe's highway."  Likewise, it's not the case that's important...that's only the canvas upon which you paint your picture...rather it's what's inside that make the computer interesting.  tnv


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 23, 2005)

nicley put a poet to? you impress me even more tnv.


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hellooooooooo? I still want a picture of the case behind the motherboard lol. Please?


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 23, 2005)

man it is just the bac of a motherboard and some wires maby he dosent want to show the back


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 23, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Hellooooooooo? I still want a picture of the case behind the motherboard lol. Please?



Lol. 

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 23, 2005)

DR.Death said:
			
		

> man it is just the bac of a motherboard and some wires maby he dosent want to show the back


I know but I want to see how he has his wires arranged back there because we all know that's where they all are.


----------



## tnv (Aug 23, 2005)

*re: djbbenn*

My only desire is to make this world a happier place.  End all wars...universal health care for everyone...and put a song on the lips of children everywhere.  So with that in mind...here are a few pictures for you.  I've also made a few more changes inside the case, I've added a third Raptor, then moved all three inside the case to the black box in the bottom.   More to follow.  Peace...tnv


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 23, 2005)

ugh i love you guys here i am with my super old comp i dont even have agp im running the best i can more or less the only upgrades i can think of are round ide cables two 512 or 2 1024 (forgot what my mobo will hold) unplug my floppy drive and squees 1 more hdd in.......the 9250 256 is the best unless your hard core nvida pci card you can get i would update my processor but  i dont have the materials needed my monitors nice i have 2 good hdd's o...wait i have 1 more fan plug in i could add one of those....have a cd burner could update two a dvd/cd burner....i have a dvd rom drive well it obviously reads both so im set their...well other than those things i just need a new puter. ....sigh im slowley going out of date generation by generation...i upgrade to get ahead by a few months but im still 4 years behind.....im...im sorry......hey  im sure w1zzard would let me chat though maybe the wrong forum but since im talking to a bunch of like pros i ask you i whant like 2 pci-e slots 2-3 pci slots and like 1 agp...i whant to run an  amd 64 bit cpu maybe dual core..and some like 2 hdd's can you guys recomend a board..i know i could google it but i dont know what has potential their might be like 4 exactly what i asked for but only 2 will let you overclock and i eventually whant to do that but my stock cooling now whont let me...so does anyone have an idea thanx


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 23, 2005)

tnv said:
			
		

> My only desire is to make this world a happier place.  End all wars...universal health care for everyone...and put a song on the lips of children everywhere.  So with that in mind...here are a few pictures for you.  I've also made a few more changes inside the case, I've added a third Raptor, then moved all three inside the case to the black box in the bottom.   More to follow.  Peace...tnv


Thank you lol that's all i wanted. Your wires are even nicely arranged back there, mine are just all jumbled up behind my case. You wouldn't believe how hard it is to get my side panel on on that side lol.


----------

